# new holland td5050



## mjendsley (Jul 31, 2017)

what kind of Freon does it take and how hard is it to change a/c filter


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What causes you to think refrigerant needs attention? Is radiator & condenser very clean? Is compressor belt snug? My guess is TD5050 AC refrigerant is 134A. The AC system should have a refrigerant type label. Most tractor AC filters aren't difficult to R&R.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Check door frame for Freon info (at least that's where I have usually found info for NH tractors) and have you changed/cleaned your cabin filters?

I'm in Jim's camp on cleaning radiator/condenser first. That is the heart of an A/C system, overloading the amount of Freon will not fix/over come the dirty radiator/condenser.

Larry


----------



## mjendsley (Jul 31, 2017)

thanks &#8230; radiator, condenser, cab filter &#8230; all clean


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

A set of AC gauges attached to system will be required to diagnose the problem.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I’m bettin it’s 134a, but if it’s low, probably has a leak....pull a vacuum and see, gonna need a good set of gauges.


----------

